# my garden and the things that help keep it going.



## stephanie

__
https://flic.kr/p/7558407954
 I included some of the farm animals that have jobs related to the garden


----------



## Tammy

nice! I bet the garden loves that fresh chicken manure!


----------



## stephanie

it loves all the poo from chickens,horses,and donkeys. what doesn't get composted gets eaten.


----------



## PHONETOOL

Very nice garden stephanie


----------



## jack9091

Yes i agree with PHONETOOL .... very nice ..


----------



## stephanie

the chicken population has grown to 15,those and the horses,donkey are the reason for a huge compost bin area. the chickens also help keep my insect population under control in the garden the down side to chickens is they like veggies too and will eat the tops off some of the plants unless you have a way to keep them out during peak growing season or while the plants are small. once you plants get mature I don't mind sacrificing some leaves to the chickens.


----------



## stephanie

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ current pics of my garden


----------



## PHONETOOL

It's a winter wonderland looks like Christmas


----------



## stephanie

yes no gardening for me for awhile  those are my raised lasagna beds that you can barely see through the snow cover. they are 2 feet tall the snow is almost 2 feet deep.


----------

